# Winchester SX-1 Trap/Skeet gun Whats it worth?



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I just happened to be talking to a guy at work that has an SX-1 trap/skeet gun. And he is willing to sell it. I have seen it and he is letting me borrow it for the weekend to try it out. Its a very nice gun. Its the Trap/Skeet one thats the 2 3/4" chamber. Gun is in very nice shape. Told me he would take $350.00 for it. Just curious to see what its worth. Thanks guys, any imput would be great.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

nothing, they suck and so do you.

:beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, anything for a snow goose huh? lol. Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------

